# Cut & Curl Candles



## Beekeeper1958 (Sep 25, 2006)

This is the 1st year I tried these.
Just wondering if anyone else makes them also?


----------



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

I am not a big fan of the cut and curl candles, and have never made them. But for a first year effort, these very nice. Are you selling them anywhere? Hows the market thus far?
Good Job!


----------



## Beekeeper1958 (Sep 25, 2006)

Thanks Bjorn,
Our Market starts the 1st Saturday in April and we'll have them there.
I'm artistically challenged usually so I shocked myself by being able to do this.
We'll sell them for the weight of the beeswax and add about 20 percent for time, supplies etc.
I just hope they sell.
We average 2500 - 3000 at our weekly market.


----------

